# Target - Vinotemp



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

I got this from another post here, but call your local Target to see if they have any Vinotemps left over from the sale (if anyone is still interested). I just did, and they have one left, and are giving it to me for the sale price ($150), a bargain. Just wanted to give any BOTL's the heads up......

This second one will be for wine....or so I tell myself now.....:ss


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

That is a hell of a deal. 150 for that much cooled storage can not be beat. Hell a cooler probably costs half of that. I have two of these are they work great.


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

I agree, I can't be happier with mine humidor/vinotemp, and its because of this place I have it. 

Wanted to make sure everyone knew that there are still some sitting at Target stores, and can be had for a steal......


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

Got mine yesterday!! early birthday present.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

$150 is the best deal I've seen, if I had known about it earlier this week I'd have bought another one. Instead I bought some smokes and new sneakers. :r


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

If you Google, then go to shopping, then sort by lowest price, the lowest I can find is $309. So even the $200 is a good deal, never mind the $150.

My red wine will go in this one...


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Excellent suggestion! I picked up my VT-16TEDSW there for $24.75 plus tax http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=138924&highlight=yet+another+Vinotemp.


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

Utterly amazed that you're right about this. That's downright odd considering Target has them online usually for 180 or so. You would think that Google's engine would pick that up...



Costa said:


> If you Google, then go to shopping, then sort by lowest price, the lowest I can find is $309. So even the $200 is a good deal, never mind the $150.
> 
> My red wine will go in this one...


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Just picked it up, $157 with tax. If you live near a Target, you owe it to yourself to call.......


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Costa said:


> I agree, I can't be happier with mine humidor/vinotemp, and its because of this place I have it. ......


Me too. I was googling temp controlled storage and found CS and old threads on winecoolidors, and I haven't left since.



Darrell said:


> $150 is the best deal I've seen....


Normally, but I have seen it 1/2 that price only 1 time..... now it's in my basement.


----------



## Fortunate_Son (Feb 5, 2008)

I needed a 2nd one already too, but I'm not gonna pretend it's for wine. 

My local Target had two out on the shelf yesterday, marked at $150 through about the end of March. I picked one up but found it badly damaged when I got home, went back today and exchanged it for the other unit.

Beads and boards are on the way, I'm airing it out in the meantime. This is as far as I go on humidors - between Vinodurs, cedar, beads, and hygrometers I'm into this for about $640 now and that's not counting desktop stuff. I'm getting about 320 - 350 cigars in each vinodur by storing in boxes right now, can probably go higher with custom trays if need be.


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Sweet set-up!! Its because of you and your post I called the local Target, ty man! I owe you one!!:tu


----------



## Fortunate_Son (Feb 5, 2008)

Costa said:


> Sweet set-up!! Its because of you and your post I called the local Target, ty man! I owe you one!!:tu


Thanks - I'm liking them stacked, it makes good use of what was pretty much wasted space in my office and gets them out of my wife's sight :tu.

I may go back and slide a sheet of plywood under the bottom one though since they rock a little on the carpet.

Hopefully the 2nd one won't fill up as fast as the first one did.


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

Fortunate_Son said:


> Hopefully the 2nd one won't fill up as fast as the first one did.


:r  :r  :r  :r

Let us know how that works out for you !

Chas


----------



## SgtStriker (Mar 7, 2007)

Fortunate_Son said:


> I may go back and slide a sheet of plywood under the bottom one though since they rock a little on the carpet.


I just bought one myself and It was rocking on my hard wood floor. Then I noticed you can adjust the feet. They screw in and out so you can adjust them and eliminate any rocking.

If the carpet is your problem then the plywood is the way to go.


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

SgtStriker said:


> I just bought one myself and It was rocking on my hard wood floor. Then I noticed you can adjust the feet. They screw in and out so you can adjust them and eliminate any rocking.
> 
> If the carpet is your problem then the plywood is the way to go.


Does yours have three large feet and one smaller one located in the bottom hinge? Mine did and I emailed Vinotemp and then sent me a larger one to fit the hinge area and a fouth one to match the other three.

Great customer service there from a gal named Carrie!


----------

